# Brian Williams’ War Story Is FUBAR



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

What I don't get is why in the world people like this lie?!! Don't they know that we are in the age of information? I mean, come on!! He should know the truth will come out. :68:

Brian Williams? War Story Is FUBAR - The Daily Beast


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Is that the guy who starred in blackhawk down?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

James m said:


> Is that the guy who starred in blackhawk down?


He's a news anchor.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

His alleged story sounds like the movie.
Its a travesty. I suspect he used it for personal gain.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

He blamed it on "the fog of memory". My ass. Certain facts and memories my get blurred over time, but being in a helecopter shot down by a RPG should remain pretty clear. I guess his 13 million dollar a year salary isn't enough to satisfy him so he needs to portray himself as heroic.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He wants to be like Hillary-- dodging rifle fire
What a tool!
He "misremembered" --- like hell. He never thought anyone would verify--


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

They want to be something their not ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NBC and their alphabet siblings are fubared.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I would expect more out of this guy. Not because I believe him to be some noble, above lying guy. No, it's because he has worked in the industry for so long he should know better. The chances of getting away with that type of lie are just horrible, especially, when you are such a high profile person. Money must make you dumb or something.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

pitiful, just plain pitiful.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

He is arguably the most unbiased and credible journalist on the market today. Not saying he is with out error or some bias, just seems to be the best of the lot. Why would he risk it ALL for such a little gain?

Not to mention, he is quite the accomplished rapper.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

He's a POS, simple as that.

'I said I was traveling in an aircraft that was hit by RPG fire. I was instead in a following aircraft.' Brian Williams

While it is technically true that Williams was in "a following aircraft," he neglected to explain that he was in an aircraft that followed the one hit by RPG fire *by an entire hour*. The way Williams phrased it, "I was instead in a following aircraft," makes it sound like he was right behind the copter in question.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I think that this it's all about society we live in is in a sad state. People want to be more important than their neighbor. A very long time a go I decided that I am who I am, you will always get the truth even if it hurts. Very sad he would disgrace himself like this. Walter Cronkite is turning in his grave.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At least he didn't rise to the level of stupidity displayed by Jerry Rivers (Geraldo Rivera) when he drew the attack plan for the 101st in the Iraq sand live on camera.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I would expect more out of this guy. Not because I believe him to be some noble, above lying guy. No, it's because he has worked in the industry for so long he should know better. The chances of getting away with that type of lie are just horrible, especially, when you are such a high profile person. Money must make you dumb or something.


Liberalism is a mental disease! These people have been spreading lies their whole life.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

LONE WOLF said:


> Liberalism is a mental disease! These people have been spreading lies their whole life.


Ha!!! Is that where you're going to take this? You believe the conservative media is above lies??! You have got to be kidding me. lol Lying to get a head is in every part of your social life...I'm sure you've done it. I know I have. We all lie and exaggerate to make ourselves look better.... maybe none of us to the extent of Mr. Williams here. hehe


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

He's a liberal news anchor. Trained to look the nation in the eye and lie for "HIS" leader. It's his profession and lively hood. So it would only be in his nature to lie about himself.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Mish said:


> Ha!!! Is that where you're going to take this? You believe the conservative media is above lies??! You have got to be kidding me. lol Lying to get a head is in every part of your social life...I'm sure you've done it. I know I have. We all lie and exaggerate to make ourselves look better.... maybe none of us to the extent of Mr. Williams here. hehe


 Speak for yourself.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Chipper said:


> He's a liberal news anchor. Trained to look the nation in the eye and lie for "HIS" leader. It's his profession and lively hood. So it would only be in his nature to lie about himself.


Conservatives don't lie, huh?!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Speak for yourself.


Saying you never lied to make yourself look better?


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> Ha!!! Is that where you're going to take this? You believe the conservative media is above lies??! You have got to be kidding me. lol Lying to get a head is in every part of your social life...I'm sure you've done it. I know I have. We all lie and exaggerate to make ourselves look better.... maybe none of us to the extent of Mr. Williams here. hehe


Lol...I didn't take it anywhere.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

LONE WOLF said:


> Lol...I didn't take it anywhere.


Yes you did!! I saw it!! Lol =/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sargedog said:


> I think that this it's all about society we live in is in a sad state. People want to be more important than their neighbor. A very long time a go I decided that I am who I am, you will always get the truth even if it hurts. Very sad he would disgrace himself like this. Walter Cronkite is turning in his grave.


And the sad thing is, the guys he was trying to bond with are just average guys. Combat veterans are not some mythical creature, they are regular men and women. It has been said by someone a whole lot smarter than me that combat vets are "ordinary people doing extraordinary deeds."
And now he has shamed himself for nothing. I am not angry with him, nor am I disgusted with his actions. Actually, I feel sad for him, and especially for his family.

A Medal Of Honor recipient, Gregory "Pappy" Boyington, once said in reference to himself, "Show me a hero, and I'll prove he's a bum." In other words, we are all human. None of us are perfect.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Mish said:


> Conservatives don't lie, huh?!


 Sure they do, Bush and Cheney are just 2 examples.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

During the heyday of Vietnam Vet rallies and such, many of the so called vets were pretenders who never serve a day in their life but yet told stories of how bad it was to come back and not find a job, etc. 
As a fisherman, I will admit to slowly growing the length of a few fish in my stories, but come on now. I don't see how in God's name you could "mis-remember" that you were in a helo that got hit by small arms fire and an RPG and forced down, when it was the helo in front of you.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> Sure they do, Bush and Cheney are just 2 examples.


I love you!! hehe


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ROFL Mish!!!

The Stoops/Lackeys in the liberal "media", are running for all most are against, at this website.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

This site is really getting a little to proggy for me lately. Since the recent banning spree.


The progressives are the biggest liars there are. Since they hijacked the both sides (Mainly the lib/dems) its hard to tell whos who. Little dirtbag chameleons.


If this were a conservative that said this the "left" would demand heads roll.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

IMO the main thing is that he is a Newscaster for one of the three major networks. His credibility is VERY important, and he lied about something that can easily be proved to be a lie. So how can anyone believe anything that he says?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We are living a lie,everything we read,see or breathe is a lie. We may be in The Matrix and not even know it.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*They just need to take the word "NEWS" off the broadcasts.*

Pilot of the helicopter in question said live on CNN that they did indeed take small arms fire but the RPG was targeted at a different helicopter ahead of the one Williams was in.

There is virtually no journalism in modern media currently. There are news readers, talking head analysts & media personalities of every stripe & bloggers.
Journalists... I don't see any. They just need to take the word "NEWS" off the broadcasts.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Won't madder much that he lied to CNN, NBC, MSNBC ect heck remember Dan Rather he made the news up, they still love him.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its really disgusting to steal another soldiers thunder for personal glorification. If he had a conscious, he would resign in disgrace from the media.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

It tickles me seeing the rest of the media wondering how this will impact his credibility. He's a liberal. He never had any credibility to start with.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

NBC has suspended Brian Williams for six months without pay.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope this is the last we hear about this socialist fool.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well a lie is a lie, lie big lie little its still a lie, in the eyes of God...so what is this about? drawing lines between big and little?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mish said:


> What I don't get is why in the world people like this lie?!! Don't they know that we are in the age of information? I mean, come on!! He should know the truth will come out. :68:
> 
> Brian Williams? War Story Is FUBAR - The Daily Beast


The poor guy is a commie liberal like the rest of the lame stream media..they lie a for living..but not as much as Mullah Obummer. I think we should cut him slack. Fox will hire him to replace some other lefty to make it fair and balanced. He could do a lot better than Allen Colomes.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Journalists, like Police officers must maintain their credibility. If I lie on the stand it will taint every case I have ever brought to court. In the case of a reporter every story they worked on will be suspect. I think that a 6 month suspension is fair. Lara Logan was burned for not vetting a source and she has been blackballed to a great degree as well. 

If Brian Williams wants to see his share of dead bodies floating by or get shot at all he has to do is raise his right hand and take an oath. If you didn't serve in the military or work in Emergency Services don't lie and embellish your own experiences, join them in the trenches.


----------



## Jeffofnc (Feb 7, 2015)

Mish said:


> I would expect more out of this guy. Not because I believe him to be some noble, above lying guy. No, it's because he has worked in the industry for so long he should know better. The chances of getting away with that type of lie are just horrible, especially, when you are such a high profile person. Money must make you dumb or something.


That should show you now many times he's lied and got away with it. News, as in a new lie everyday.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't believe or trust any of these talking heads! They are all full of (S word)!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> I don't believe or trust any of these talking heads! They are all full of (S word)!


Unless it's Alex Jones, from what I read in another thread, I think he may get a pass.


----------

